#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-25
<svaksha> Hi and happy holidays :-)
<svaksha> While viewing the revisions for an older article "Ubuntu Open Week", I accidentally clicked on the rollback operations.
<svaksha> will that be a problem?
<ubotu> New on thefridge: UW meet-up day ! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/http://ubuntu-women.org/>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: UW meet-up day ! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/697>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-27
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-29
<nixternal> nice, didn't even realize I closed this badboy out
